# Cat missing in Milton Keynes



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope this is OK to post.

A 1 year old female cat, Princess, went missing on the 4th of July 2009 in the Bradwell Common area of MK. She is a housecat, and her owners left her with a friend while they went on holiday. They got back to find out Princess had escaped the day after they left, and the friend hadn't told them or bothered to look for her. She has never been outdoors so would probably have been very nervous and frightened.

She was spotted by a neighbour on the 5th, who noticed she was not wearing her pink collar. Princess is micro-chipped, and there is a reward for her safe return.

Princess belongs to a little girl, and her and her family are heartbroken they have not found her yet. They had been calling rescue centres, vets, and put posters up, however had no luck. She is a very distinctive looking cat, so if anyone had seen her, they would probably remember.

If you have any information whatsoever, please, let me know. Also, if any of you know of any people in the area, please let them know too. This little girl is desperate to get her cat home.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I have sent you a PM about this


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you Terrier Mad! It really means a lot, a little glimmer of hope for her owners.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is so sad.

The poor family my heart goes out to them.
Hope you will find her soon.
She is such a Beautiful Cat.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for reading, but unfortunately Princess was hit by a car  the person driving was decent enough to take her to the vet, to try and save her, but sadly she never made it. At least she was microchipped, the vet contacted her owners, who at least have some closure now.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

That is so sad!
The owners must be devastated, also the little girl losing her pet.
It was nice to know there are people out there that care and they did their best for her.
She was such a pretty girl,
R.I.P


----------

